# Hypothetical new dog



## snow0160

Shedding is not what people are allergic to. It is their skin. Poodles are one of the few breeds that are low dander. To guarantee a calm dog you might want to look into an adult dog i.e. Retired show dog or perhaps a rescue.


----------



## Lori G

My sister has a darling Havanese. If I wasn't getting a minipoo, I'd love to have a Maltese! While these are both longer haired dogs, I think the maintenance would be less than poodle...right?

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

These are varying sizes and may be difficult to maintain some of them but here's a list.

https://www.homesalive.ca/blog/dogs-that-dont-shed-23-hypoallergenic-dog-breeds/

Here's a list of small dogs that don't shed but maybe not necessarily hypoallergenic

Small Dogs That Don't Shed - American Kennel Club

I knew a few Schnauzers in my time and I liked them. A mini Schnauzer might be ok but I think you still have to strip their hair and deal with that mustache/beard....whatever. 

I also like miniature pinschers...don't know if they're hypoallergenic but they'd be easy to maintain, albeit they probably shed a little bit. Those little short hairs don't bug me too much, like from a Chihuahua. I LOVE Chihuahuas. My little girl (rip) was such a dear, quiet thing, though plenty playful and was a great hiker. Little Jose` too, although he may have something else in him. Just darling temperaments. He sheds a little bit but it's really not much at all. I don't know if he's hypoallergenic though...probably not completely.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## snow0160

I'm pet sitting my parents Maltese and he is a handful. He must go to the groomers every month. Being white he gets bathed a lot and gets matted easily. I'm not sure if he would be easier than a toy poodle.


----------



## patk

talk to border kelpie about her xolo. not sure about temperament, but those dogs are *nekkid* as they come! i have thought of looking into them myself.


----------



## snow0160

I've seen a xolo at a dog show they have awesome Mohawks! Pretty badass looking little dudes. I'm allergic to dogs but the smaller non shedder are easier on my lungs


----------



## zooeysmom

I second the Havanese. I absolutely love the breed, have heard nothing but wonderful things from people who own them, and I think they fit all the criteria you have set. They come in so many beautiful colors too! 

The Coton de Tulear is another good choice to consider. I used to pet-sit one for several years. He was gentle as a lamb and sweet, yet undemanding and not a barker. I didn't have the slightest allergic reaction to him.

The Maltese is among the barkiest of dogs and has many health problems in the breed. Boys are VERY hard to housebreak. But, they are the sweetest dogs imaginable and the most beautiful.


----------



## zooeysmom

Lori G said:


> My sister has a darling Havanese. If I wasn't getting a minipoo, I'd love to have a Maltese! While these are both longer haired dogs, I think the maintenance would be less than poodle...right?
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


With Maltese, it depends on the coat--even within litters it can vary from silk to cotton, so some are really easy to maintain and others are as difficult as a poodle.


----------



## lisasgirl

Chinese Crested Dog! They come is both Powderpuff (fluffy hair all over) and Hairless (with a crest/mane and tail) varieties - in the same litters, in fact. They're delightful, very sweet, very underrated dogs. And they should fit your requirements. A Powderpuff CC is still on my doggy shortlist.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

This is a fun link...neat video showing little snippets of various hypoallergenic dogs. Hypoallergenic Dogs - Dogs Good For Allergy Suffers - American Kennel Club

I see lots of possibilities there. I like so many breeds. My breeder is now breeding toy fox terriers. I think he's getting worn out with all the grooming needs of poodles, though I think he's still into them too. He brought some of his toy fox terriers to class a few times...very cute...very wash and wear, little.


----------



## Dechi

snow0160 said:


> Shedding is not what people are allergic to. It is their skin. Poodles are one of the few breeds that are low dander. To guarantee a calm dog you might want to look into an adult dog i.e. Retired show dog or perhaps a rescue.


Yes, I know. But shedding dogs just kill me. I guess there is more of their skin cells everywhere, because of the shedding. I was allergic to Merlin when I got him, and he is a 6 pound poodle. He still makes me sneeze a lot but no asthma for a while.

I didn't mention it, but I don't want a puppy, at least not a young one. It should be a dog between 6 months and 2 years old.


----------



## Dechi

Lori G said:


> My sister has a darling Havanese. If I wasn't getting a minipoo, I'd love to have a Maltese! While these are both longer haired dogs, I think the maintenance would be less than poodle...right?
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Yes, havenese and Maltese are not too high maintenace for me.


----------



## Dechi

Poodlebeguiled said:


> These are varying sizes and may be difficult to maintain some of them but here's a list.
> 
> https://www.homesalive.ca/blog/dogs-that-dont-shed-23-hypoallergenic-dog-breeds/
> 
> Here's a list of small dogs that don't shed but maybe not necessarily hypoallergenic
> 
> Small Dogs That Don't Shed - American Kennel Club
> 
> I knew a few Schnauzers in my time and I liked them. A mini Schnauzer might be ok but I think you still have to strip their hair and deal with that mustache/beard....whatever.
> 
> I also like miniature pinschers...don't know if they're hypoallergenic but they'd be easy to maintain, albeit they probably shed a little bit. Those little short hairs don't bug me too much, like from a Chihuahua. I LOVE Chihuahuas. My little girl (rip) was such a dear, quiet thing, though plenty playful and was a great hiker. Little Jose` too, although he may have something else in him. Just darling temperaments. He sheds a little bit but it's really not much at all. I don't know if he's hypoallergenic though...probably not completely.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


I like the idea of a min pin. I hadn't thought of it. Miniature schnauzers are hyper, I find.


----------



## Dechi

patk said:


> talk to border kelpie about her xolo. not sure about temperament, but those dogs are *nekkid* as they come! i have thought of looking into them myself.


Good idea but they are not that appealing to me. And they need special care because of their skin. They are prone to pimples too and it grosses me out a bit.


----------



## Dechi

zooeysmom said:


> I second the Havanese. I absolutely love the breed, have heard nothing but wonderful things from people who own them, and I think they fit all the criteria you have set. They come in so many beautiful colors too!
> 
> The Coton de Tulear is another good choice to consider. I used to pet-sit one for several years. He was gentle as a lamb and sweet, yet undemanding and not a barker. I didn't have the slightest allergic reaction to him.
> 
> The Maltese is among the barkiest of dogs and has many health problems in the breed. Boys are VERY hard to housebreak. But, they are the sweetest dogs imaginable and the most beautiful.


Yes, Coton is a good idea too !


----------



## Dechi

lisasgirl said:


> Chinese Crested Dog! They come is both Powderpuff (fluffy hair all over) and Hairless (with a crest/mane and tail) varieties - in the same litters, in fact. They're delightful, very sweet, very underrated dogs. And they should fit your requirements. A Powderpuff CC is still on my doggy shortlist.


The powder puff ones I could see myself with !


----------



## snow0160

My friends mom has a CC. It wears a lot of clothing like my alopecia Pomeranian- who I'm also not the least allergic to


----------



## PoodleDreaming

I find Cotons, Havanese, and maltese all to be MORE grooming maintenance than a poodle kept in a fairly short clip unless you're shaving them as well and then it's just as much, imo. This is coming from a groomer. Though you might be able to shave and keep them combed out for a while longer in between than a poodle.

Perhaps a border terrier would fit your needs really well? That would be my choice.


----------



## PoodleDreaming

Oh or an affenspincher or brussels. I just LOVE brussels.


----------



## PoodleDreaming

Might also look at Basenjis, or Australian Terriers.


----------



## patk

just wanted to add that there are xolos that are coated. i think they might be worth a look.


----------



## zooeysmom

The latter breeds mentioned are not hypoallergenic, though.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Dechi said:


> Good idea but they are not that appealing to me. And they need special care because of their skin. They are prone to pimples too and it grosses me out a bit.


The skin care is easy. I have an AHT (recessive hairless), a CC, and the Xolo type cross. My DD also has a CC. The difference in the skin between my dogs and hers is interesting. I let mine romp around and chase rodents, play in the grass and generally be nasty little dogs. I also bathe them at least once a week. (I'm allergic to everything lol). My daughter keeps hers and a total housepet, right down to using potty pads (I throw the little thing outside daily, I think dogs need outside times). Her dog doesn't get bathed nearly as often and she gets little breakouts. It may also be skin color, my guys are dark skinned and hers is a little pink piggy girl. 

I prefer the dryer, rougher skin of the dominant hairless dogs vs the extremely smooth skin of the recessive hairless, but we all know I'm weird, too. The only issue I have with the dominant hairless gene is the icky teeth. Whatever triggers the hairlessness in the CC and Xolos also affects their teeth. Strangely shaped, rather sharp (I call them demon teeth lol) That's not the problem, it's the insanely small roots and the propensity for their teeth to fall out. THe AHT terrier has normal teeth and it probably a much more attractive dog overall, I just really love my little Xolo mutt, dragon lady, squeal monster, scaly beast.


----------



## PoodleDreaming

zooeysmom said:


> The latter breeds mentioned are not hypoallergenic, though.


If you're talking about the ones I mentioned, I specifically double checked with a few different sites to check but I guess they could be wrong *shrugs*


----------



## twyla

http://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/hypoallergenic-dogs/

Actually as I think Dechi already knows no dog breed is truly hypoallergenic, and that breeds with either no hair or human like hair (non-shedder that hair continuously grows) are better to look into. Best way to find out is to visit that particular bog breed in person. 

I used to be severely allergic to dogs as a teenager and then one day in my late 30's I wasn't. So I've done my research. Mind you now I am allergic to the outdoors but that's another story.


----------



## Mfmst

I am in love with Havanese. Smart, relaxed and cute as buttons. A former neighbor had a white male, Fidel, and he was adorable. They come in lots of colors as Zooeysmom mentioned. Many of the dogs suggested are not that common, so I would start making initial contact with breeders now. Fun to think about!


----------



## patk

one advantage of the hairless or short-haired breeds is that they can be wiped down daily to try to control allergens.


----------



## Dechi

Mfmst said:


> I am in love with Havanese. Smart, relaxed and cute as buttons. A former neighbor had a white male, Fidel, and he was adorable. They come in lots of colors as Zooeysmom mentioned. Many of the dogs suggested are not that common, so I would start making initial contact with breeders now. Fun to think about!



I thought havenese were always white ? They would be even more appealing with another color.


----------



## Dechi

PoodleDreaming said:


> I find Cotons, Havanese, and maltese all to be MORE grooming maintenance than a poodle kept in a fairly short clip unless you're shaving them as well and then it's just as much, imo. This is coming from a groomer. Though you might be able to shave and keep them combed out for a while longer in between than a poodle.
> 
> Perhaps a border terrier would fit your needs really well? That would be my choice.


I love border terrier ! But they are very energetic and need lots of exercise.


----------



## Viking Queen

Dechi said:


> I thought havenese were always white ? They would be even more appealing with another color.


A friend of mine had a lovely little Havanese who was white and tan, in patches rather like a parti poodle. She was very sweet and lived a long time. Prone to matting without daily brushing.

VQ


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Dechi said:


> I like the idea of a min pin. I hadn't thought of it. Miniature schnauzers are hyper, I find.


I've know 5 of them and this is funny but not one was hyper. They were really quite lovely, nice little dogs. I think a lot depends on their breeding AND on how they're handled. I think a lot of people don't do anything with their dogs, they become bored, pent up and have no direction. 

I think min pins are super cute. 

Check out the breed description and pictures of these guys. Super cute.
Toy Fox Terrier Dog Breed Information - American Kennel Club


----------



## zooeysmom

Dechi, Havs come in every color of the rainbow pretty much, except merle 

For everyone's knowledge: hypoallergenic means *less likely* to cause allergies. So yes, there are several breeds that are hypoallergenic. The short-haired breeds and most terriers are not among them. However, it is very true that allergies are an individual thing and just because a dog is hypoallergenic for some people doesn't mean it will be for all and vice versa.


----------



## Dechi

zooeysmom said:


> Dechi, Havs come in every color of the rainbow pretty much, except merle
> 
> For everyone's knowledge: hypoallergenic means *less likely* to cause allergies. So yes, there are several breeds that are hypoallergenic. The short-haired breeds and most terriers are not among them. However, it is very true that allergies are an individual thing and just because a dog is hypoallergenic for some people doesn't mean it will be for all and vice versa.


Very true ! So far the less allergies I had were with two current dogs : toy poodle and Chihuahua. Maybe I should stick to one of those... Asthma can have serious effects on your health in the long run. It really takes away your breathing capacity.


----------



## blueroan

I get the struggle! I'm not allergic, but my mom is. We did think of getting another breed after Dusty passed but ended up with another poodle.

Basenji- they groom themselves like a cat so not a good choice. Also incredibly hard to train.

Schnauzers are prone to a ton of health problems. I haven't met one yet (but that could be me) who didn't have something wrong with it when it was an adult. My neighbour has had several and they all had health issues. 

We also thought of going with a Portuguese Water Dog, but they are notoriously hyper. I would have gotten one anyway if I didn't have someone elderly in my home. 

I would have LOVED a min pin! I adore Dobes, but my folks at home can't handle a large dog, which is why we didn't go with a Spoo (darn!). Like someone mentioned, you can always wipe down the dog, and if it's a min pin there won't be much to wipe!!!  

Hope that helps you out some


----------



## Dechi

After a lot of research, I have decided (for now) that the Brussel Griffon would be my best choice, besides a toy or small mini poodle.

They are small, shed very little and don't require too much grooming (either regular hand stripping or 2-3 clips a year). They don't require a lot of exercise and they get along fine with other dogs. They are stubborn but I don't have a problem with that, I can manage it.

We'll see how this evolves in the next few years, but so far I am happy with my choice. The only problem is that they are rare and probably cost a whole lot more than a poodle. But I have found someone who has show quality dogs not too far away, so it seems promising ! ;-)


----------



## zooeysmom

Nice choice--they are so cute!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Don't they come in two coat varieties, a rough or wirey coat and a smooth coat?

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

BorderKelpie said:


> Don't they come in two coat varieties, a rough or wirey coat and a smooth coat?
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


Absolutely ! Except the smooth coat one sheds more, so it wouldn't be my choice.

The one thing I don't like about this breeder I found (only 1 1/2 hours away) is that she only sells puppies that have been neutered or spayed BEFORE leaving her place, and I want none of that for my dog. I guess she does this to prevent people from breeding, and I admire that, but it's not the best for the dog. I would have to convince her to do a chemical castration on my dog, or even better, get a " show reject " who's not neutered yet (I want a male).

If it doesn't work I'll have to get a dog flown from somewhere in Canada, the States or Europe.


----------



## Liz

This is sounding less and less like a hypothetical...


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Dechi said:


> After a lot of research, I have decided (for now) that the Brussel Griffon would be my best choice, besides a toy or small mini poodle.
> 
> They are small, shed very little and don't require too much grooming (either regular hand stripping or 2-3 clips a year). They don't require a lot of exercise and they get along fine with other dogs. They are stubborn but I don't have a problem with that, I can manage it.
> 
> We'll see how this evolves in the next few years, but so far I am happy with my choice. The only problem is that they are rare and probably cost a whole lot more than a poodle. But I have found someone who has show quality dogs not too far away, so it seems promising ! ;-)


One of my nieces has a Griffon! Lovely little guy....funny looking face! LOL!
He was raised with 3 rambunctious teenage boys and what a fun, friendly dog! That dog is bombproof, and although active, is content to laze it my niece's lap for a good belly rub! He is also a good watch dog but not yappy! 
The only bad thing my niece would say about him is that he was stubborn and hard to housebreak.....but IMO most small dogs are...they just take longer sometimes!


----------



## Mfmst

I love their little monkey faces!


----------



## patk

Dechi said:


> After a lot of research, I have decided (for now) that the Brussel Griffon would be my best choice, besides a toy or small mini poodle.
> 
> They are small, shed very little and don't require too much grooming (either regular hand stripping or 2-3 clips a year). They don't require a lot of exercise and they get along fine with other dogs. They are stubborn but I don't have a problem with that, I can manage it.
> 
> We'll see how this evolves in the next few years, but so far I am happy with my choice. The only problem is that they are rare and probably cost a whole lot more than a poodle. But I have found someone who has show quality dogs not too far away, so it seems promising ! ;-)


they are cute. i have always hesitated about flatter faced dogs because of possible breathing problems. looking forward to learning more from you once you get one!


----------



## Poodlemanic

Ooooh, fun! I have never seen one in real life, but they look adorable online. For me, I just love the bully breeds. We have the standard poodles who are so special and close to my heart, also Bostons and a Frenchie. I love the cleanliness of the Bostons and the Frenchie; I just wipe them down often with a damp paper towel, and they're good to go. Once in a while I pop them in the kitchen sink and use the faucet spray attachment and some shampoo for a quick bath. Even in between baths, next to no doggy odour, and they don't shed much. The Frenchie has an extremely sweet personality, but oh my goodness hard to toilet train? It was unreal! I am happy with our dogs that we have now, and being on a rural property they all run around outside and get tons of exercise so that's not an issue. But in the future, I am not ruling out a Westie! They're so spunky and fun...something about them is very appealing. Or a Newfoundland dog. Big, calm, and yet sensitive.  Picking out a new breed is sooooo fun!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Could you talk her into an ovary sparing spay or a vastecomy instead? Same hormones but no reproductive ability. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

Poodlemanic said:


> Ooooh, fun! I have never seen one in real life, but they look adorable online. For me, I just love the bully breeds. We have the standard poodles who are so special and close to my heart, also Bostons and a Frenchie. I love the cleanliness of the Bostons and the Frenchie; I just wipe them down often with a damp paper towel, and they're good to go. Once in a while I pop them in the kitchen sink and use the faucet spray attachment and some shampoo for a quick bath. Even in between baths, next to no doggy odour, and they don't shed much. The Frenchie has an extremely sweet personality, but oh my goodness hard to toilet train? It was unreal! I am happy with our dogs that we have now, and being on a rural property they all run around outside and get tons of exercise so that's not an issue. But in the future, I am not ruling out a Westie! They're so spunky and fun...something about them is very appealing. Or a Newfoundland dog. Big, calm, and yet sensitive.  Picking out a new breed is sooooo fun!!!


My favorite dog breed in the world is the doberman, then the bully breeds. i have had 4 Boston terriers and I think they are the most perfect dogs in the world. Really. Except I won't have anymore because they give me ashtma and skin allergies.

I am making a rational decision, I think it's the only way to go if I don't want to have to rehome the dog and make everyone miserablem including myself !


----------



## Dechi

BorderKelpie said:


> Could you talk her into an ovary sparing spay or a vastecomy instead? Same hormones but no reproductive ability.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


Yes, that would certainly be a good option.

I just learned a few minutes ago that she will be going to the annual Pet show in Montreal on november 5 and 6 and she will have her dogs with her. It's not a competition, rather an informative and fun show where they have agility and a bunch of dog and cat breeders, some parrots, ect. I don't usually go every year but even though I went last year, I want to meet her and have her know me and remember me when I am ready.

There are thousands of people going also, so I hope she won't be attracting too many people and I get a chance to introduce myself and have a serious talk with her.


----------



## Dechi

Liz said:


> This is sounding less and less like a hypothetical...



Ha Ha Ha ! You know how it is... 

But it definitely won't be until I have only one dog left. Tonight my parrot got sick and I have to get her to the vet tomorrow. Last week Tamara had to see the vet. Pets can cost a lot of money when you take good care of them and 2 dogs and 1 parrot is enough right now.


----------



## zooeysmom

I hope your sweetie Pi is okay. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dechi

zooeysmom said:


> I hope your sweetie Pi is okay. Please keep us updated.


I will thanks. And she a real " Pi " too ! (Blue headed Pionus)


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh! I love Pionus! So sweet and they smell so nice!
My macaw and my amazon are monsters. Lol

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom

Dechi said:


> I will thanks. And she a real " Pi " too ! (Blue headed Pionus)


I remembered


----------



## Dechi

zooeysmom said:


> I remembered


You have such a good memory, it amazes me. I forget so much, sometimes I figure people must think I don't care. My memory is bad and i think it got worse when I got sick,


----------



## Dechi

I went to the national pet event today. I got to see 4 breeders I really liked and already knew about : a parti standard poodle breeder with one female and one puppy, the brussel griffon breeder I wanted to see, a miniature wirehaired teckel breeder and a really nice chihuahua breeder with a long haired female and a tiny little 1 pound, 6 months old puppy ! This puppy was the exact replica of a bigger chihuahua, he was nothing like those giant eyed, bowed legs, big bellied tiny puppies you usually see.

The standard poodle is out of the question, too much exercise needed. But I enjoyed petting the female, she was gorgeous ! I talked with the lady breeding brussel grifdons and she says she sometimes has retired dogs to place or even breeders. Since I am interested in a male, having a breeder wouldn't be as much trouble as a female so it would be an interesting option. 

I also talked to the min wirehaired teckel breeder and she also places retirees and breeders. Another option.

But, my favorite was... the chihuahua bredder ! I fell in love with her dogs, they were just perfect, well mannered and socialized and conform to the standard. She used to show years ago, she doesn't anymore but she does all the testing required for the breed. I would like tomhave one of her long haired chihuahuas when I am ready. I figure it's easier for them to go through our harsh winters than the short hair variety, like Tamara. My dogs don't go on puppy pads, I prefer they go outside.

So for nowmmy heart is set on a long hair chihuahua, but I still might change my mind... In any case I am keeping all their cards for when I am ready ! The other two breeders still show and breed champions.


----------



## patk

yay! i also vote for long-hair chihuahua. i have a neighbor with two and they are pretty nice boys. also have a neighbor with a short-hair female who has an amazingly sweet temperament. all three dogs are non-barky, which is one of the things i did not like about the first few chihuahuas i met. 

but meant to tell you there's a breeder i stumbled across who breeds poodles and affenpinschers. those little guys are really cute, too.


----------



## Mfmst

What a fun meet and greet: 4 breeders of 4 different breeds! I've never seen a long haired Chihuahua in real life. Will Google


----------



## zooeysmom

Dechi said:


> You have such a good memory, it amazes me. I forget so much, sometimes I figure people must think I don't care. My memory is bad and i think it got worse when I got sick,


Oh, don't worry, I have a terrible memory in general; I just remembered because I am a major parrot lover, and Pionus are one of my favorite genuses


----------



## zooeysmom

Another great choice, Dechi! I love long-haired Chis!! Well-bred Chihuahuas rock


----------



## Mfmst

What about a Papillon? They are so smart! When I looked up the long haired Chi's, their ears and hair wisps reminded me of Papillons. (I have seen them irl, just didn't know what they were.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I believe the papillon went into the make-up of the long haired Chihuahua. I have had the smooth coated Chihuahuas. Either way, if I were in the market for another small dog, I'd either get another poodle or spring for another Chihuahua. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Chihuahuas. I had two (still have one) byb Chihuahuas and they turned out wonderfully. The descriptions of the Chihuahua being rather reserved with strangers, not liking other dogs besides their own kind, some of the other things, my Chihuahuas weren't. The stereotypical reputation for snarkiness, yappy ankle biting, nervous nellies they were not. 180 degrees opposite. They were _very_ friendly to everyone and Jose` likes other dogs just fine. Chulita actually wasn't crazy about other dogs but tolerated them. But oh my goodness...a social butterfly with people. I did socialize them to the hilt though and everyone wants to pay attention to a puppy Chihuahua. They're really something else...so cute. 

Anyhow, I think a Chihuahua if you want to try something else is a great idea, either long haired or short. I lived in north Idaho where it gets exceedingly cold and she got along just fine with a very warm coat or staying inside when it was extra cold. Most of the time, it was okay because it was a very dry climate. I don't know that the long coated would be much better off because it's kind of a thin long coat.


----------



## Dechi

I've been having a lot of insomnia lately and looking at different dog breeds for my next dog (which is not even close to come home, but one can dream, right ?)

I was looking mainly at cairn terrier and norwich terriers, but they just don't seem right. Too much exercise needed. With my condition, I really need a mellow dog.

Yesterday I remembered how much I've always wanted a greyhound, for years. Minimal shedding, well tolerated by allergy sufferers, coach potatoes (they can sleep 18-20 hours a day) and very calm dogs. Many are said to make great service dogs, naturally.

So I thought I could start by being a foster home for one. It's for a 6 week period, so it would be long enough for me to test my allergies.

I'm so happy and looking forward to it ! Now I think I found the right dog for me. Of course I might change my mind again, but for now Greyhound it is ! ;-)


----------



## lisasgirl

Greyhounds are wonderful! Such mellow, sweet, pretty dogs. We've looked at them a few times over the years and I love them. 

Have fun fostering! Are these retired racing greyhounds who'll need to be taught to live in a house, or is it more of a regular rescue?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Greyhounds are terrific dogs! Hope your foster plan works out! My X-husband had a 'coursing hound' type greyhound that he raised from a pup. 'Taj' was a sweet, mellow 'old soul' but if he was let off leash in an open space he could run forever! My X used to take him surfing and when Taj would get tired he would calmly walk up to the rocks and just wait for my X to finish! He was very tall...he could go eye to eye with my 6'1" X when on his back legs! He actually lived a long time for his size.....15years!


----------



## zooeysmom

I love Greys! Greyt choice!  And a nice way to test out your allergies.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I love them too. Great choice for a less busy, relaxed kind of dog. I also love Borzois. Same type. Just lovely. Good luck!


----------



## zooeysmom

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I love them too. Great choice for a less busy, relaxed kind of dog. I also love Borzois. Same type. Just lovely. Good luck!


Yes! Loved the three Borzoi who used to go to our dog park in San Jose. Their owner (a show breeder) said many allergy sufferers can tolerate them.


----------

